
Brazil mining flood could devastate environment for years - clumsysmurf
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/11/15/us-brazil-damburst-environment-idUSKCN0T40PY20151115
======
DrScump

      President Dilma Rousseff compared the damage to the 2010 oil spill by BP...
    

A better analog is the Gold King Mine botch by the EPA.

